#  Ernährung >   Artikel: "Low Carb" ist schlecht fürs Herz >

## StarBuG

Stern Online 
"Low Carb" ist schlecht fürs Herz  [Artikel lesen]

----------


## phantom

hmm da frag ich mich warum das so schaedlich sien soll
ich meine frueher haben sich die menschen unbewusst auch low carb mäßig ernaehrt.

----------


## Leonessa

Also ich finde es recht einleuchtend, dass diese Diäten dem Körper nicht übermäßig gut tun.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ein Körper sollte nur durch Eiweiße und Fette aufrecht erhalten werden, kann ich mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen...
Aber ganz ausdiskutiert ist das Thema ja glaube ich unter den Forschern immer noch nicht.  :b_wink:  
Was meinst du damit phantom, dass sich die Menschen früher unbewusst auch Low-Carb ernähert haben?

----------


## phantom

weil in der ernährung unserer vorfahren, also ich sprech von vor ein paar tausend jahren, die menschen kaum carbs gegessen haben

----------


## StarBuG

und wie kommst du auf den Trichter?
Die haben sich hauptsächlich von Früchten, Wurzeln, Pflanzen ernährt.
Fleisch war eine seltenheit.   :Zwinker:

----------


## phantom

mist  :Grin:  meine das mal gehört zu haben

----------


## Leonessa

Hm, ich glaub ich hab noch nix davon gehört, dass die sich Low-Carb ernährt haben...  :sholder01:

----------


## Sabrina24

halli hallo 
low carb stellt keine diät im eigentlichen sinne dar sondern eine ernährungsform. was phantom meint könnt ihr hier nachlesen LOGI-Methode: Glücklich und schlank mit der LOGI-Methode 
es gibt soweit ich ja weiß verschiedene low carb formen. phantom meint wohl die logi-methode. atkins ist eine andere variante.  
bei logi wird das von phantom beschriebene durchgeführt.  
ich soll das auch machen, bin aber gar nicht scharf drauf. vor allem weil ich probleme mit dieser "ernährungspyramide" habe. ich esse eigentlich nur geflügel - meine harnsäure wirds mir danken - milchprodukte kann ich gar nicht so viel zu mir nehmen wie ich es  bei der methode dürfte, fleisch ja auch da ich es nicht so esse. obst ok gemüse naja. hab vor hmm 3 jahren schon mal mich so brutal supergesund ernährt, man mir kam das zeug aus den ohren raus echt.   
find allerdings dies hier auch abschreckend wenn ich ehrlich bin "Low-Carb" Diät: Höheres Risiko für Herz-Kreislauf-Krankheiten 
ich weiß nicht was ich von diesem ganzen zeug halten soll.  
grüße

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha,   

> Die haben sich hauptsächlich von Früchten, Wurzeln, Pflanzen ernährt.
> Fleisch war eine seltenheit.

 Kommt drauf an, wo "Mensch" zu Hause war. Während der europäischen Kaltzeit, die ja erst vor ca. 10.000 Jahren zu Ende ging, war zumindest während der langen Winter nicht viel mit pflanzlicher Kost. Höhlenmalereien dokumentieren, dass der Mensch im eiszeitlichen Europa ohne die Jagd keine Überlebenschance gehabt hätte. 
Was meinst Du, warum sich die Mensch der tiefen Arktis (sofern sie noch ursprünglich leben) bis heute primär von Fisch und Fleisch ernähren? Diese Menschen sind nicht kränker als wir. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## nickie

Zu diesem thema möchte ich euch gerne diesen link vorstellen:  http://www.phytodoc.de/news/details/..._vor_diabetes/

----------

